# The dreaded C words



## karendorman13 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just letting all you collar addicts out there that Brown bee Collars has a Christmas yes that dreaded C word site on facebook so your darling little doggies and cats too if you have them, can join in with the festive spirt. There wont be Bah Humbug insight :laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Christmas-Collars-from-Brown-Bee/262544997190788


----------

